

Top 20 Movies about Computer Hacking And Geeks - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2007/08/14/top-20-movies-about-computer-hacking-and-geeks/
I decided to compile a list of movies about hacking, or Hacking as one of the main themes, I could find. This list is no particular order.
======
xirium
I'm concerned that I've only seen 14 of these 20 films. I have to disagree
with the remake of The Italian Job. The original is generally considered to be
better than the sequel. The plot element of hacking a traffic control system
is taken from the original, which is quite astounding because it was released
in 1969.

~~~
wmf
Yeah, but the original didn't have The Real Napster.

